# Giant Defy Wheels



## Ptaylor29 (Sep 14, 2021)

*This Is my 2017 Defy . I use it as my winter bike and for Commuting, Cycle paths etc.
I am thinking of fitting a set of 650b wheels and trying a bit of light gravel riding. 
My question is has anyone fitted 650bs wheels to this model? and if so which brand and with what tires??*


----------

